# Leaving Islam



## ambush80 (Jun 11, 2017)

An excellent interview with an amazing young woman. Listen to how they talk about truth, faith, and strongly held beliefs.

_In this episode of the Waking Up podcast, Sam Harris speaks with Sarah Haider about her organization Ex-Muslims of North America, how the political Left is confused about Islam, “rape culture” under Islam, honesty without bigotry, stealth theocracy, immigration, the prospects of reforming Islam, and other topics.

Sarah Haider is the co-founder of the Ex-Muslims of North America.

Twitter: @SarahTheHaider_


----------

